# Phalaenopsis hookeriana



## cnycharles (Mar 4, 2011)

.. or phal deliciosa ssp. or var. hookeriana

have two of these, this one came from OrchidPhile at one of the IPA meetings at Parkside Orchids a few years ago. this is the yellow version of phal deliciosa or formerly kingidium deliciosum(a) (not sure correct spelling). this species can have quite a bit of flowers. it's interesting that in my culture, the yellow or supposedly rarer form of phal deliciosa can flower more prolifically than the purple variety, at least for me


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh it is wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 5, 2011)

That's really pretty. A very good buy.


----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2011)

This one has lots of extra purple spots and dashes!!!

Mine hasn't started spiking yet, but I think is also var. hookeriana.

Most of the flowers open up with yellow background, but every now and then half of the spike or a separate spike will open up with the nominal crystal white background flowers of the nominal variety.


----------



## luvsorchids (Mar 5, 2011)

:clap::drool::clap: What a cutie. Love the markings :smitten:.

Susan


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2011)

Rick said:


> Most of the flowers open up with yellow background, but every now and then half of the spike or a separate spike will open up with the nominal crystal white background flowers of the nominal variety.



my other plant did something odd a few years ago; it had one growth, and then when a new leaf came out it folded and split, and became two plants sort of like some of the gerbera daisies at work do. after that it did it one more time so has three starts on it. carrie raven riemann who sold me this plant told me that she wondered if plants like this had been divided so many times in flask culture that some genetic abnormalities were happening; otherwise this variety may have some odd things going on with it


----------



## ORG (Mar 5, 2011)

Normally the true _Kingidium hookerianum_ (_Phal. deliciosum_ ssp. _hookeriana_) have alsways the yellow colour. Your plant looks like a deliciosum with yellowish background.

Here a picture of the true plant of _*Kingidium hookerianum*_ which we used as a titlepicture when we published our article about the genus _Kingidium _in 'Die Orchidee'






I prefer furthermore the genus _Kingidium _for this species.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks. confusing, though, to know what to call things sometimes! what name would you give to the plant that I have pictured above? .. and is there any chance since my plant has a lot of purple spots, that it could be a mix of yellow and purple phal deliciosa?


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice pattern!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 5, 2011)

You sure have a great Phal species collection, Charles!


----------



## Hera (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice colors.


----------

